# Best VAR advice? Brand, installation, etc.



## GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

Many of you have mentioned and suggested VAR for WH car. Could you shed some light on best brands and way to install? 

Thanks!


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Read weightlifter's advice - first page - in this thread:
I think...

If you need further advice PM him, I'm sure he'd be glad to help you with all the technical aspects.


----------



## GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2013)

Acabado said:


> Read weightlifter's advice - first page - in this thread:
> I think...
> 
> If you need further advice PM him, I'm sure he'd be glad to help you with all the technical aspects.


Thank you Acabado...I knew it was somewhere but couldn't locate.


----------

